

Coders who don't read - andrewstuart
http://www.supercoders.com.au/blog/coderswhodontread.shtml

======
Locke1689
_The answers to this are often vague and non specific; “Oh, err, umm, well I
read Slashdot. I just go to articles. I don’t go to any specific sites._

Kinda sad, really. The author decries the death of reading and yet doesn't
understand the utility of a news aggregator.

------
rmason
You can use an aggregator and still be able to name a dozen blogs you
regularly read. Not even to mention books that have influenced you.

There's one other clear indicator: Are you active in a user group or are you a
contributor to an open source project?

~~~
dagw
I use several aggregators and read a lot of tech stuff, yet I can't name a
single blog I read regularly, since I don't. I've yet to find a blog which
posts consistently good stuff which isn't covered by the aggregators I hit.
Why should I keep track of blogs when other people will do it for me.

